# Killed It At The North Jetty



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

*09/25/2013* Had a great morning with two good friends. I caught a limit of Slot Reds that went 24", 26", 28" and a bonus 38" Bull Red. My Buddy James caught a Slot Red at 26", Big stingray, and Nice Blacktip Shark. My other buddy Raul caught a Monster Black Drum, a 25" Slot Red, and Huge U.S.O.!!! It was fast action but had to leave 'em biting because one of us, not mentioning any names (James) had a curfew!!!!


----------

